# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  innopharmchem trebolan

## crazeehungarian

check the pictures pls. Anybody heard about this company?

----------


## number twelve

never seen them. not experienced with tren though

----------


## coonhunter

I have never seen this brand and the color looks a little light to be tren though.

----------


## Sheven

this is a fake made in hungary. innopharmachem is a plastic company in china and they lunched a few newsletters about this.

----------


## MBMETC

> I have never seen this brand and the *color looks a little light to be tren though*.


my thoughts exactly

----------


## amcon

color should be orangish, tren e should be more on the red side...

if you ask me fake,

----------

